
Disney Tried to Hide the Millennium Falcon – But It's on Google Maps - skellertor
https://amp-businessinsider-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.businessinsider.com/millennium-falcon-is-on-google-maps-and-disney-tried-to-hide-it-2017-11
======
DrScump
"No ship that small has a cloaking device!" \-- Death Star captain Needa

